

Lexing and Parsing with Marpa (skip the TOC) - szabgab
http://savage.net.au/Ron/html/graphviz2.marpa/Lexing.and.Parsing.with.Marpa.html

======
justncase80
This is a red flag:

"Be Patient with the Marpa Grammar

As with the STT, this, at least for me, is very much a trial-and-error
process.

Tips: o Paper, not code

A good idea is to not code with your editor, but to draw the grammar as a
tree, on paper."

I don't think parsing and lexxing should require a paper and pencil or be a
trial and error process.

